# 69 Apple krate. Opinions??



## Trump_pence (Mar 3, 2017)

Should I keep the tall sissy bar on or throw on original shocks?


----------



## Trump_pence (Mar 3, 2017)

Here it is


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 3, 2017)

I vote original


----------



## Chopper1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Shocks...


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 3, 2017)

Original. Then put that sissy bar in a box and ship it to me.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Mar 3, 2017)

Add a handlebar radio you'll get great reception


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 3, 2017)

How tall is that sissy Bar? It looks to be 5 or 6 foot tall.


----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 3, 2017)

pitch the sissy bar back stock will look much better.


----------

